# Officer Down: Joshua Risner - [Gallia County, Ohio]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

09/28/2006
*2 Ohio troopers, woman killed in 2-car collision*

*Officer Down: Joshua Risner* - [Gallia County, Ohio]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 29
*Additional Info:* Trooper Joshua Risner had served with the Ohio Highway Patrol for 7 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
*I**ncident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Risner was killed in an automobile collision. *Date of Incident:* September 28, 2006

*2 Ohio troopers, woman killed in 2-car collision*
NewsNet5.com
GALLIPOLIS, Ohio- Three people were killed Thursday morning in a two-car crash, including two Ohio State Highway Patrol officers. The crash occurred around 5:50 a.m. on Jackson Pick at Mitchell Road in Gallia County.
Sgt. Dale R. Holcomb, 45, and Trooper Joshua P. Risner, 29, both of the Gallipolis Patrol Post, were killed. Motorist Lori Smith, of Vinton, was also killed.
The State Highway Patrol isn't releasing details of the crash, the investigation of which is ongoing. ...

*Full Story: 2 Ohio troopers, woman killed in 2-car collision*


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)




----------

